# Eure Seltensten Errungenschaften in Steam!



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2013)

Moin,
durch die neuen Profil kann man sich seine seltenste Errungenschaften anzeigen lassen.
Ich wollte von euch wissen welche das bei euch sind und die Prozentzahl. 


Meine aktuell seltensten mit jeweils 2% sind:
Trine 2| Whoops!|Kill 5 monsters with a single physical object drop or throw| 2%
Tropico 4| Zeitgeist| Die Zeitgeistkampagne beenden| 2%

Dann habe ich noch welche mit 4%, aber die sind nichts für hier.


----------



## Galford (7. Juli 2013)

Die Möglichkeit seine Achievements mit der globalen Statistik zu vergleichen gibt es schon lange. Allerdings musste man das bisher natürlich für jedes Spiel einzeln machen.

Es sei den jetzt gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese über alle Spiele hinweg anzeigen zu lassen. Allerdings wüsste ich nicht wie. Wenn jemand das weiß, dann bitte erklären - Danke. 


Aber gut, hier ein Beispiel von mir:

Grid 2 
Gone in 60 Seconds
You completed a lap of Chicago - Wabash Run driving the Ford Mustang Mach 1 in less than 60 Seconds
0,9%

Sehr einfaches Achievement, man muss eigentlich nur die richtige Kombination aus Auto und Rennstrecke wählen, und sich dabei nicht anstellen wie seine eigene Oma. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich einfach ein Großteil der Grid 2 Spieler eher weniger um Achievements schert.

Hab jetzt allerdings keine Lust alle meine Spiele einzeln durchzusehen, wenn es also eine einfachere Möglichkeit gibt, dann klärt mich bitte auf.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2013)

Einstellen kann man das unter Profil bearbeiten und dann ganz unten für das Showcase 'Seltensten Errungenschaften' auswählen.
Wenn man dann auf das Profil geht sieht man das.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2013)

Ich finde das nicht. Ich finde die Statistik für die einzelnen Spiele aber unter Spielbearbeiten finde ich nur das neue Dingens mit diesen Abzeichen und dort hab ich nur 4 wie z.B. Pfeiler der Community oder Collector 50+ etc


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2013)

Man braucht dafür Level 10 in Steam.


----------



## Galford (7. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Einstellen kann man das unter Profil bearbeiten und dann ganz unten für das Showcase 'Seltensten Errungenschaften' auswählen.
> Wenn man dann auf das Profil geht sieht man das.



Ah, okay. Das hatte ich bisher übersehen. 


0,41 % bei Duke Nukem Forever The doctor who cloned me DLC 
Scientits
Earn a 1,000,000 pinball score on the Scientits pinball machine

Muss ich mich jetzt dafür schämen? Es ist im Prinzip nur arg schlechtes Pinball.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man braucht dafür Level 10 in Steam.


 
Ahh na klasse, dann wirds wohl echt mal wieder Zeit Portal, Alan Wake und SS3 auszupacken


----------



## Nazzy (7. Juli 2013)

Fallout New Vegas | Caravan Master      --- > Win 30 games of Caravan 1,7 %
Left for Dead 2     | The Real Deal         --- > Survive a campaign on Expert skill with Realism mode enabled 2 %
Left for Dead 1     | Nothing Special       ---> Survive a campaign with no Survivors taking damage from Special Infected 2.3%
                           Jumping Jack Smash  --->Pounce a Survivor for 25 points of damage in the Crash Course campaign 2.3%

Tropico 4             | Kill Juanito 2 %, Zeitgeist 2 %

And many more um die 3-4 % ,aber es gibt viele da "draussen" die Achievements sammeln, wie besessene :>


----------



## Shona (7. Juli 2013)

Da es bei mir endich geht hier meine

Worms Revolution | Mars Rover --> Completed at least 5 online games in the Mars theme. | 0,36%
Saints Row: The Third | Weird Science --> Complete mission 'Weird Science'. | 0,41%
Worms Revolution | New Kit --> Used the Buffalo, Poison Gun, Lightning and Crate Strikes once. | 0,61%
Bunch Of Heroes | Recruiter --> Check out the Credits | 1%
BIT.TRIP BEAT | MEAT.BOY SMELLS --> Get a PERFECT in 1-1 using only a game pad | 1%
Red Faction: Armageddon | All For One, One For All --> Finish a 4 player Infestation game beyond wave 9 without anyone bleeding out. | 1%


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin ganz sicher kein Achievmentsammler, aber einige Errungenschaften mit 2% oder weniger habe ich schon:

2,0% Bastion | Einfach so | Überlebe den Kindertraum mit zehn aktivierten Schreingötzen
2,0% Waveform | Kollateralschaden - Töte 25 Weltraumkalmare mit Leuchtraketen
1,9% Waveform | Die Sonne gerettet - Merkur komplett
1,7% Waveform | Wie deine Familie - 100% im Abspann
1,4% Sine Mora | Sine Mora - Zerstöre alles im Prolog, ohne beschädigt zu werden
1,3% Waveform | Eris genießen - Eris komplett
1,1% Sine Mora | Tempus Neminem Manet - Beförderung zum Feldwebel (Das Rad der Zeit hält niemand auf)
1,2% Trine 2 | Fundsachen - Finde alle Truhen im ganzen Spiel
0,5% Waveform | Alles ist relativ - Schwarzes Loch entdeckt!

Bei Waveform gibts  ganz viele Errungenschaften unter 5%, allein aufgrund der Tatsache, dass nur 1,9% das Spiel durchgespielt haben. Das ist im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen wirklich sehr sehr wenig.


----------



## Thallassa (10. Juli 2013)

Dungeon Defenders: Ultimate Defender: 0,27%
Dungeon Defenders: Mythical Real Time Strategist: 0,33%
Dungeon Defenders: I've got monsters in my Pocket: 0,38%
Borderlands 2: Dang girl, you ace at this game: 0,41%
Borderlands 2: Challenge Accepted: 0,5%


----------



## XT1024 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab da echte Knaller unter 1%:
Startup Kilo - Start Universe Sandbox 10^3 = 1000 times 0,25 % 
Startup Hecto - Start Universe Sandbox 10^2 = 100 times 0,51%
Photographer - Capture 100 screenshots 0,86%

Killing Floor - Grabenkrieg 1% (Event map und deshalb eher selten? Aufwändig war das ja nicht.)


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (10. Juli 2013)

CS:GO - Drei auf die schwere Art - 2% (gestern wars nur 1%^^) - 3 Leute mit einer HE-Granate
L4D - Mini Genozid - 3% (gestern warns noch 2% oO) - Töten Sie 5.359 Infizierte in der Kampagne "Crash Kurs"
Magicka - 3% - Lass dich ins Portal nach R'lyeh saugen

Und noch ein paar mehr


----------



## Frosdedje (11. Juli 2013)

Alan Wake:
- Termin einhalten -> 0,77%
- Wirbelwind -> 0,78%
- Ohne Führerschein -> 1%
- Starschnittfreunde -> 1%

Sonic & Allstar Racing Transformed:
- Der unglaubliche Vyse -> 1% 
- Kettenflug -> 1%


----------



## Isrian (11. Juli 2013)

So, heut endlich Lv. 10 gemacht. Meine seltensten Achievements sind ne ganze Reihe von UT3. Das scheint wohl nie einer wirklich gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Robonator (18. Juli 2013)

Bin jetzt auch mal auf 10 und meine seltenste ist:
Saints Row 3 -> Verrückte Wissenschaft  0.99% 
Danach folgt Killing Floor mit Hide and Puke 1% ^^


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. Juli 2013)

Meins ist
Blacklight:Retribution -> Killermaschine
Haben nur 2% :3


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

Es wäre sehr gut, wenn ihr dazu schreibt wofür ihr diesen Erfolg bekommen habt.


----------



## Hyphon (4. August 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich hab da echte Knaller unter 1%:
> Startup Kilo - Start Universe Sandbox 10^3 = 1000 times 0,25 %
> Startup Hecto - Start Universe Sandbox 10^2 = 100 times 0,51%
> Photographer - Capture 100 screenshots 0,86%...



Du hast langeweile, das Ding 100 mal zu starten! 

Meine sind: 
(Spiel - Archievment (Prozent) [Anmerkung] - Wofür bekommen)

Homefront - Tea Party (0,52%) [Secret Archievment?] - Gemein sein! *FG*
Transformers (Fall of Cybertron) - Ballistic Energon Goodie (0,82%) - 5 Köpfe nach Hause bringen in einem öffentlichen Spiel

Alle anderen sind schon 1% und mehr.


----------



## Atomtoaster (4. August 2013)

0.41% bei Dirt Showdown - Alleinunterhalter. Dafür muss man einen Freund im Challenge Modus dominieren.


----------



## Hiazu (4. August 2013)

0,14% "Unbesiegbarer Dauerläufer" bei Spiral Knights (einmal durchs komplette Uhrwerk von 0-29 ohne zu sterben)
0,16% "Butterfly" bei Torchlight 2 (50 Freunde haben )


----------



## Hoffmann515 (29. Oktober 2013)

Metro 2033 - Sticks like a bur - Kill 15 enemies using sticky grenade. (0,60%)
Metro Last Light - Musiker - Benutze alle Musikinstrumente im Spiel. (0,69%)
Metro 2033 - Sherlock - Alle Militärpatronen gefunden, die in den Stationen versteckt sind. (0,70%)
Metro 2033 - Sterling Effort - Kill 50 Mutants with your knife. (0,75%)
Alan Wake - Sammlerausgabe - Finden Sie alle Manuskriptseiten im Spiel, einschließlich dener im Albtraum-Modus. (0,79%)
Metro 2033 - Stunning - Get 25 kills with alternative fire of Volt Driver. (0,79%)


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (13. November 2013)

Dishonored - 'Star des Nichts' - Schließe alle Prüfungen in "Normal" und "Experte" mit Drei Sternen ab. (0,12%)
Dishonored - 'Zeitgefühl' - Schließe "Serientäter" oder "Zeitlupen-Massaker" ab, ohne Runden oder Boni auszulassen. (0,14%)
Dishonored - 'Kopfjäger' - Schließe "Assassinensturmlauf" mit 100% Zielgenauigkeit ab, wobei du nur auf den Kopf zielst. (0,14%)
Dishonored - 'Genügend Geld um abzuhauen' - Überlebe "The Brigmore Witches" mit niedrigem Chaosfaktor und 10.000 Münzen. (0,21%)
Dishonored - 'Mrs. Pilsens Reue' - Finde Emilys versteckte Puppe in jeder der zehn Prüfungen. (0,27%)
CoD Modern Warfare 3 - 'Jugger oder Jugger-nicht' - Schalten Sie alle Juggernauts nach der Landung in d. Spezialeinh.-Mission "Vertigo" auf Veteran aus. (0,37%)

Hab bestimmt noch 10 Errungenschaften unter 1,0 %, dauert aber alles zu lange


----------



## wtfteddy (11. Januar 2014)

Ich mach mal weiter und grab das wieder aus 
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare - Five Star Archer (1%) - Get 10 Headshots with a ranged weapon in one game.
DiRT Showdown - Beuteträger 3% - Behaupte beim Smash & Grab 2 Minuten lang die Beute
und dann kommen erst mal paar 100 von CS:GO mit 3 % 

dazu noch ne Frage ist es möglich mehr wie die ersten 6 besten zu sehen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Januar 2014)

Alien vs Predator 

One Ugly Mother ( 1.3%) - Predatorkampange auf Albraum
Magnificent isnt it ? (1.3%) - Alienkampange auf Albtraum

Cod Black Ops

Perks in Space (0.4%) - Auf der Map "Moon" in einem Spiel alle Perks kaufen

Civ - V

British Invasion (0.2%) - Mit einem englischen Künstler eine Konzerttour auf amerikanischen Gebiet machen

Das sind meine seltensten.


----------

